# Itching on Armour



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

I posted a while back and am happy to say Armour has made me feel great. I was taking 60 early in the morning and 30 around 10 am. I thought it might be good to switch that around so lately I've been taking the 60 at 10 am. The thing is my arms itch like crazy. I suspect when I took it at 5 am I slept and maybe didn't notice. I'm not even altogether sure it's related but I have read that some people itch. Any thoughts? Any alternatives? Also sometimes I take it sub lingual and sometimes swallow it. I have read that it is not absorbed sub lingually so maybe I should just swallow it. Anyway, it's all about the itching for now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

artms said:


> I posted a while back and am happy to say Armour has made me feel great. I was taking 60 early in the morning and 30 around 10 am. I thought it might be good to switch that around so lately I've been taking the 60 at 10 am. The thing is my arms itch like crazy. I suspect when I took it at 5 am I slept and maybe didn't notice. I'm not even altogether sure it's related but I have read that some people itch. Any thoughts? Any alternatives? Also sometimes I take it sub lingual and sometimes swallow it. I have read that it is not absorbed sub lingually so maybe I should just swallow it. Anyway, it's all about the itching for now.


When are you due for labs? Are you taking name brand Armour by Forest Pharmaceuticals?

Have you made any changes in products you use on your skin and any dietary changes or supplements?

Do weather changes affect your skin i.e. dry skin?

It is best to follow instructions and swallow your Armour with a bit of water.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

All good questions. I'm taking Armour Thyroid 90mg(1 60 mg and 2 15mg) I was low in Vit D and haven't really taken the supplement in the last month. No particular reason, just lazy about it. No skin lotion problems. As for the labs, I am on my 2nd month with Armour and won't get labs until Dec because I see an endo mid Dec. i could do it sooner but my Dr causes me no end of grief messing with my dose based on TSH so I prefer to wait and see the Endo. I feel fine other than the itching. I'm interested in why. Could it be anti bodies?Too much med?Too much T3? Should I split the dose more?


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

i had this too, itching all over especially at night. If you google HYPERthyroidism, this comes up as a symptom. Too high of a dose possibly?


----------

